# Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

Will Friedfischangeln wie Spinnangeln, mal 1 - 2 Stunden zwischenduch, wenn ich Zeit hab. 

OHNE großes Gepäck, einfache Rute mit Posen- oder Grundmontage.

NIE vorhersehbar, wann ich Zeit hab, KEIN Bock Futter anzurühren und mitzuschleppen für ne Stunde oder 2 (> wie spinnen, leichtestes Gepäck).

Also fallen auch Lebendköder aus - müsst ich vorher kauen oder auf Vorrat halten - fällt beides aus.

Benötigt wird daher ein haltbarer Köder oder schnell herzustellender (Teig aus Semmebrösel  etc.), etwas was man immer zu Hand haben kann und was auch OHNE Füttern fängt..

Teig, Brot, Mais, Pellets, Miniboilies, Fleisch/wurst/Speckprodukte, Trockenfutter für Hunde und Katzen, und, oder , und???

Welches ist da der Friedfischtoppköder?


PS:
Wenn Grundeln NICHT rangehen, ists kein Fehler :q:q


----------



## Skyflash (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Würde Miniboilies Gemüsemais und kunstmaden/würmer nehmen bei uns Funktionierts zumindest in den Teichen da dort Anfüttern eh verboten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Und ihr füttert dann wirklich auch nicht an?

Siehste, Kunstmaden und sowas hatt ich in meienr Aufzählung noch vergessen - DANKE!!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Brotflocke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Ne Büchse Mais.

Da kannste auch beim Wanderangeln gelegentlich ein paar Körner füttern falls nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Andal schrieb:


> Brotflocke.


War früher immer mein Winterköder auf dicke Rotaugen


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Teig, Brot, Mais, Pellets, Miniboilies, Fleisch/wurst/*Speckprodukte*, Trockenfutter für Hunde und Katzen, und, oder , und???
> 
> Welches ist da der Friedfischtoppköder?
> ...



Klaaar ... als ob du den guten Schbegg an die Fische geben würdest :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



daci7 schrieb:


> Klaaar ... als ob du den guten Schbegg an die Fische geben würdest :q:q


ok, erwischt ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Wurm! Normaler Erdwurm geht zumindest für Barsch auch ohne irgendwelche Futterrfische an den Platz zu locken. Entsprechendes Gewässer natürlich vorausgesetzt. Erinnert du dich an meine Atom-Würmer? 

8 Barsche auf einen Wurm, am Ende hing nur noch ein Fetzen am Haken. Das war aber auch nen guter Tag muss ich dazu sagen. Da war wohl Barschtime angesagt. Aber Wurm halte ich dennoch für einen guten Köder, ist eigentlich auch schon eher ein Allrounder worauf fast alles beißen kann. 

Hatte an dem Tag nur Wurmdose, Rute und kleinen Rucksack mit Kleinteilen dabei. Ok, und noch einen relativ großen Eimer. Wollte ja Köderfische fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

äääääh, ja, ne, is klar ;.))))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also fallen auch Lebendköder aus - müsst ich vorher kauen oder auf Vorrat halten - fällt beides aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

ÄH HÄ? GARTEN? ERDE? SCHAUFEL? 5 Minuten deiner Lebenszeit???#c
Bist du Angler? Ich sammle die jedes mal kurz vorm Angeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Kein Garten und wegen 1 - 2 h Stunden Angeln eben GENAU das NICHT.

Daher ja der Ausschluss von Lebenködern.. 

Ich weiss schon, warum ich frage, was und wie (also OHNE Lebendköder) ich frage.

Musste nicht verstehen, kannste aber glauben:
KEINE Lebenköder interessant


----------



## JottU (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Wurm kannste auch einfach so ranhängen, muss man nich vorkauen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Ok...Ist tatsächlich schwer zu begreifen für mich aber gut, jeder wie er mag.
Sry ich habe nicht genau genug gelesen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also fallen auch Lebendköder aus - müsst ich vorher *kauen *oder auf Vorrat halten - fällt beides aus.




Naja den Tauwurm ordentlich durchgekaut und dann n Teig draus gemacht.:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Is halt schade weil son frischer Wurm fängt echt alles. Rotauge, Döbel, Gründllng, Barsch. Geht alles drauf am Fluss. Ohne ein Krümmel Futter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

oooch menno, immer diese Tippfehler ;-))))


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Teig, Brot, Mais, Pellets, Miniboilies, Fleisch/wurst/Speckprodukte, Trockenfutter für Hunde und Katzen, und, oder , und???
> 
> Welches ist da der Friedfischtoppköder?



Die Klassiker sind genannt. Generell sind -so glaube ich- weiche, saftige (und form und portionierbare) Köder universeller und praktischer -und "bissschneller":
Brot, Dosenmais, Frühstücksfleisch. Plus: Sie sind gleichzeitig ihr eigenes Anfutter. Brot gibt's selbst an der Tanke, die anderen Sachen sind in Dosen. Keines davon benötigt mischen, Kochen oder andere Zubereitungsformen.

Aber alle diese Köder haben ihre Zeiten, Fische und Bedingungen, und können auch mal versagen, "den" Köder gibt's so nicht. AAAAber:

Darum muss ich Offtopicen: Für das schnelle leichte Friedfischangeln gibt es keinen Köder der so universell und m. E. auch so fängig ist wie die Made, die ebenfalls ihr eigenes Futter ist. Eine 1/2 Liter Döslein läßt sich gut hinten im Kühlschrank verstecken, und nahc 2 Wochen oder so wechselt mans halt aus.

Edit: Verstehe dein Bestehe auf nicht lebdenköder, bitte nur den ersten Teil des Posts betrachten


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

näää - nix Lebendköder (hab ich einmal vergessen im Kühlschrank...)


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Die schon genannte Brotflocke ist Top. 
Kellogs Smacks 
Mais eher wenn das Wasser warm ist. 

Trockenfutter für Hunde, Katzen, Igel und Frettchen :q
Aber auch eher was bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Flocke oder Kruste (hab ich immer lieber genommen, weils besser hält.. )??


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> näää - nix Lebendköder (hab ich einmal vergessen im Kühlschrank...)



Würmer halten bei mir 4 Wochen und länger, genau wie Maden.

Aber ich hör ja schon auf 

Sandwichtoast und dann kleine Kügelchen rollen hab ich damals zu Anfangszeiten immer gemacht. Ach ja probier mal das ultimative, ich erinner mich gerade wieder. KÄSEBÄLLCHEN. Darauf gingen die Schhleien ab wie Sau. Damals schwarzangeln in nem kleinen Tümpel wo nie jemand war. Mit Käsebällchen meine ich die Chipsartigen Dinger ausm Supermarkt. Weil irgendwas musst du immer kaufen.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> näää - nix Lebendköder (hab ich einmal vergessen im Kühlschrank...)



Na Dann: Kastenweissbrot, Dose Mais, Dose Frühflei- alles was man braucht. eins sollte fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Käse(bällchen) - siehste, das fehlte auch noch bisher
Klasse!


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flocke oder Kruste (hab ich immer lieber genommen, weils besser hält.. )??



Ein Stück Kruste für den Haken mit etwas Flocke dran.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Käse(bällchen) - siehste, das fehlte auch noch bisher
> Klasse!



Denk aber daran, nicht zu verwechseln mit Käse.
Diese Chipsdinger, aber du weißt bestimmt was ich meine.

Waren damals glaube ich sogar genau diese 

https://www.amazon.de/XOX-Cheeseballs-5er-Pack-150/dp/B00K2S0F2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1511462602&sr=8-1&keywords=K%C3%A4seb%C3%A4llchen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Halten die bei Strömung am Haken oder werden die schnell weich?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Puh bei Strömung nicht gefischt. Also bei starker Strömung würd ich schätzen villeicht ne halbe Stunde. Hab die in nem Tümpel gefischt. Die saugen sich halt voll. Wenn du den Haken nicht großartig vom Fleck bewegst sollten die ne ganze Weile halten.


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Das innere eines Brötchens mit einer gekochten Kartoffel solange kneten bis ein Teig entsteht. Hat in den 50gern schon funktioniert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Jut#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Das klingt geil. Aber bestimmt zuviel Arbeit 

Terence: Probiers einfach mal aus. Die riechen so penetrant nach Käse das lockt die Fische ordentlich an.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Nimm Toastbrot, schneide die Rinde ab und jage es durch die Moulinette. Das mischst du dann mit rohem Ei, etwas Speisöl und ganz nach Bedarf mit Blauschimmelkäse, Leberwurst, oder Sardellenpaste zu einem schönen Teig. Den kannst du portionsweise einfrieren und bequem fischen. Ganz so wie du es benötigst. Du hast immer Vorrat...


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm Toastbrot, schneide die Rinde ab und jage es durch die Moulinette. Das mischst du dann mit rohem Ei, etwas Speisöl und ganz nach Bedarf mit Blauschimmelkäse, Leberwurst, oder Sardellenpaste zu einem schönen Teig. Den kannst du portionsweise einfrieren und bequem fischen. Ganz so wie du es benötigst. Du hast immer Vorrat...[/QUOTE
> 
> Du bist ja ein *Gourmet*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

In meinen hauptsächlichen Angelgewässern (fränkische Weiher) kann man von Mitte Oktober bis Mitte April pflanzliche Köder ranhängen, so viel man will. Bis auf Zufallsbisse kommt da nix. Auf Rotwurm geht erheblich mehr (Brasse, Rotauge).

In den anderen Monaten geht Gemüsemais hervorragend.

Von daher: Hier würde ich aktuell nur mit Lebensköder losziehen und sonst lieber  zu Hause ein Bier trinken.


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Wax mummy worms - google zeigt mehrere anbieter. Sind super diese dinger, kann ich nur empfehlen. Wie ne frische tote made, geht fast so gut wie ne frische lebendige!
Fische am rhein damit.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Genau, tote Maden sollen lebendigen in nix nachstehen. Kaufen, sieben, mit heissem wasser überbrühen, frosten... ich habe auch immer Caster im TK da man hier nur welche vorbestellt bekommt. Die schlummern bei die KöFis. Ansonsten sollen Erbsen noch sehr selektiv auf Büffelgroße Rotaugen funktionieren (man könnte, so man denn wollen würde, mit ner kleinen Dose Erbsen anfüttern und mit TK Erbsen als Hakenköder arbeiten) ebenso im Frühjahr/Sommer Erdbeerstückchen...
Btw wenn du futter anrührst kannst du es ebenso portionsweise einfrieren 
Mein ja nur, man ist super flexibel und wenn du eh Köfi gefrostet hast hast du auch eine potentuelle Lagerfläche


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

ach guck - das funzt mit toten Maden?
Geht das auch mit Wurm?

Danke übrigens, tolle Ideen dabei, vieles was ich nicht kannte/kenn!!

Ihr seid super!!


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

In Tadschikistan haben mein Vater und Konsorten die Würmer vorm Anködern immer mit der hohlen hand totgeschlagen (also durch den dabei entstehenden Druck wenn man auf die hohle hand mit der Handfläche haut) - die haben auch gefangen (vor allem Karpfen) hier jedoch ist mir aufgefallen dass bspw. Barsche nur auf frische, bewegliche Köder gehen. Das kann woanders anders sein...

Mal davon ab: schbädsle? Ein schbadsen auf den Haken würde sicher manierlich halten und seine Abnehmer finden UND du könntest mit der Größe des Schbadsns evtl noch selektieren
*ed*
Fantastic Fishing schwört auf tote Maden


----------



## Skyflash (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ihr füttert dann wirklich auch nicht an?
> 
> Siehste, Kunstmaden und sowas hatt ich in meienr Aufzählung noch vergessen - DANKE!!




Nein bei uns wird dann Tatsächlich in den Gewässern nur angefüttert wenns zwecks ner Veranstaltung gestattet ist.
Ich habe immer nen bissel Tackel im Auto für Kurzansitze spontan nach der Arbeit und Generell als Köder nen paar gummis Poppis sowie Gemüse inner Dose (Mais,Erbsen,Kichererbsen,Bohnen)dabei sowie nen Paar Boilies evt noch Brot vonner Arbeit Samt aufschnitt und Schokolade/weingummi hab ich auch immer im Auto das funktioniert im zweifelsfall auch.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm Toastbrot, schneide die Rinde ab und jage es durch die Moulinette. Das mischst du dann mit rohem Ei, etwas Speisöl und ganz nach Bedarf mit Blauschimmelkäse, Leberwurst, oder Sardellenpaste zu einem schönen Teig. Den kannst du portionsweise einfrieren und bequem fischen. Ganz so wie du es benötigst. Du hast immer Vorrat...


Trash cocking :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

klasse und spannend (für mich als Spinner), was da alles kommt!


----------



## Ukel (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also fallen auch Lebendköder aus - müsst ich vorher kauen oder auf Vorrat halten - fällt beides aus.
> 
> :q:q



Beim Thema *kaufen wird der Schwob halt geizig und spart selbst an den Buchstaben :m*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Jajajaja ;-)))))


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Hab früher aus Zwieback, Wasser und was die Küche so her gab Teig gemacht. 
Hält prima am Haken.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Bin zwar kein Friedfischangler,habe aber als junger Bursche richtig gut
Rotaugen mit........Fensterkitt gefangen.Den Tipp hatte ich von einem älteren Maler,der auch geangelt hat.Kleine Kugeln formen,rauf auf den Haken,hält
echt gut und der Geruch hat den Rotaugen wohl auch sehr gefallen.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Da gab es doch mal die rote Paste aus der Tube, komme gerade nicht mehr auf den Namen.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Mystic, Mystique oder so ähnlich...
*ed*
guckstu hier wg. tote Maden


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Mystic...... gibts nach wie vor zu kaufen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da gab es doch mal die rote Paste aus der Tube, komme gerade nicht mehr auf den Namen.



War das nicht PLÖTZOL, oder so ähnlich.?


----------



## Ukel (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Ich würde mich nicht auf einen einzigen Köder beschränken, damit du flexibel sein kannst. 
Meine Empfehlung für die Vorratskammer: 
- tote Maden, eingefroren, gut am Haken verwendbar und in 1/4 oder 1/2 Liter Portionen immer etwas zum Anfüttern übrig
- DB-Würmer: halten sich über mehrere Wochen bei passender Lagerung und sind Allrounder 
- Mais: aus der Dose immer verfügbar, allerdings eher etwas für die warme Jahreszeit
- Pinkes: halten sich bei 2-4* Celsius über Monate, und zwar lebend und fangen im Winter nicht nur Kleinfisch


----------



## u-see fischer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> War das nicht PLÖTZOL, oder so ähnlich.?



Ich meinte schon Mystic, Plotzöl gab es aber auch.


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Ich glaube von dem plötzol habe ich hier noch eine Tube rumliegen. Ist bestimmt jetzt hart wie beton.
Nach 30 Jahren


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich glaube von dem plötzol habe ich hier noch eine Tube rumliegen. Ist bestimmt jetzt hart wie beton.
> Nach 30 Jahren



Verticker die mal bei e-bay. Gibt bestimmt noch Kohle.


----------



## Trollwut (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Wenn Grundeln NICHT rangehen, ists kein Fehler :q:q



Wenn du ein Futter hast mit dem zielfisch "Nichtgrundel" kannst du ein Vermögen verdienen :m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Nochmal wegen der gefriergetrockneten Köder:
Da gibts auch Tauwürmer:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Tauwuermer-Naturkoeder-gefriergetrocknete-Wuermer-/161862960856 

Ob sowas was taugt?


----------



## Andal (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich meinte schon Mystic, Plotzöl gab es aber auch.



Das Plötzol war aber auch wirklich ein Top Köder. Immer eine Tube in der Box und die ganze Angeltasche hat einfach gut gerochen. Damit haben wir schon so manchen Angeltag retten können, wenn sonst nichts zur Hand war. Ewig schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Futter hast mit dem zielfisch "Nichtgrundel" kannst du ein Vermögen verdienen :m



Bring Schwaben nicht auf Ideen!!
:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen der gefriergetrockneten Köder:
> Da gibts auch Tauwürmer:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Tauwuermer-Naturkoeder-gefriergetrocknete-Wuermer-/161862960856
> 
> Ob sowas was taugt?



Da würde ich eher zu den Berkley Gulp! Alive  tralala würmern greifen, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass  sich mit gefriergetrockneten Würmern anständig auf Grund fischen lässt... andererseits könnten die gemixert ein prima futterzusatz sein, bei kleingeschnittenen Würmern hat man ja gerne mal barsche auf dem Futterplatz


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher zu den Berkley Gulp! Alive tralala würmern greifen, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich mit gefriergetrockneten Würmern anständig auf Grund fischen lässt... andererseits könnten die gemixert ein prima futterzusatz sein, bei kleingeschnittenen Würmern hat man ja gerne mal barsche auf dem Futterplatz



Mixen oder Schneiden von Würmer würd ich nicht übers Herz bringen - mit schlimmsten Antackern an die Montage kein Problem. Seltsam is aber so. 
Auch Maden großmasstäblich abtöten- ich schaffs nich. Noch verrückter, denn bei meiner üblichen Angelei schick ich alle 3 Minuten 50 Stück mit dem Katapult auf die Reise.. Paradox.

Zu Mystic: Die Fängigkeit erhöht sich nachweislich um 32,5% wenn man beim Ausbringen des Mystic-behandelten Köders im Rhythmus des Rutenschwungs das Mantra "Mistikk-kwähh" mit starkem fronsösischen Akzent raunt! Echt wahr, ausprobieren.
 Ne Tube hab ich immer dabei. Hat mir schon häufiger doch noch den Fisch gebracht.


----------



## ulli1958m (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



yukonjack schrieb:


> mit einer gekochten Kartoffel


Das klappt nicht bei Thomas...er will angeln ohne Vorbereitungszeit......und ich kann mir auch echt nicht vorstellen das eine Kartoffel vom Mittagstisch übrig bleibt :q:q:q

Weitere mögliche Hakenköder:

 - getrocknete, weiche Rosinen aus der Backabteilung
 - Gummibärchen
 - Lakritzschneckenteile
 - Breadpunch (geht auch mit "normalen" Brot)
 - getrocknete echte Popup Maden (siehe Foto)
 - Krabben und/oder Lachsstückchen *ohne *Konservierungsstoffe

_*Anfüttern*_ mit Liebesperlen.....nicht zu verwechseln mit Liebeskugeln :q

Die Farbe der Perlen bleibt je nach Durchmesser 15-20min erhalten....die Auflösezeit beträgt bis zu einer Stunde je nach Wassertemperatur

Mehr fällt mir spontan auch nicht ein |kopfkrat


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Das klappt nicht bei Thomas...er will angeln ohne Vorbereitungszeit......und ich kann mir auch echt nicht vorstellen das eine Kartoffel vom Mittagstisch übrig bleibt :q:q:q
> 
> Hatte ich nicht bedacht. Vielleicht funktionieren ja auch diese komischen Schwabennudeln ? Obwohl, Fische sollen ja einen feinen Geschmackssinn haben.


----------



## geomas (23. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Weizenbrot (Weißbrot/Brötchen) entweder als Flocke/Kruste oder wenn es ganz frisch ist zu Teig geknetet.

Alternativ Dosenmais, da kann man fix 2/3 als Wegzehrung naschen und den Rest verangeln. Etwas davon, lose gefüttert, macht sich auch gut, um den Fischlein das Tagesmenü näher zu bringen.

Tierfutter wie Frolic..., Lakritz und so sind (glaub ich) selektivere Köder als die beiden oben genannten Klassiker.
Fertigen Angelteig in Dosen würde ich, als Geizhals, nie verwenden.


----------



## phirania (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Käsewürfel gibt bei Aldi 1 mal 1 Zentimeter gut Für Döbel und Barben in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Frühstücksfleisch aber dann zu Hause kurz angebraten,bringt auch Aroma ins Wasser guter Sommer und Winterköder.
Beides aber bitte  schnell auf den Haken bringen, schmecken nicht nur den Fischen....|rolleyes #6


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Vieles wurde ja bereits genannt, natürlich immer abhängig von Jahres-/Uhrzeit. Frolic ist bei mir so der Universal-Köder, klappt bei Schleien, Stören und Karpfen. Erst gestern hat ein Schuppi wieder Gefallen daran gefunden. Ansonten habe ich immer noch Berkley Würmer und künstliche (Bienen)Maden in Flavour gedippt, dabei. Marshmallow klappt auch, aber nicht immer und überall,..


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



phirania schrieb:


> Frühstücksfleisch aber dann zu Hause kurz angebraten,bringt auch Aroma ins Wasser guter Sommer und Winterköder.
> Beides aber bitte schnell auf den Haken bringen, schmecken nicht nur den Fischen....|rolleyes #6


 
 Problem ist, angebraten schwimmts auf. Und läßt sich nicht mehr zu Anfutterbällchen matschen. Vorteil natürlich Aromatischer, und hält am Haken.
 Hauptproblem aber richtig erkannt: Viel zu lecker...


----------



## geomas (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Frühstücksfleisch werd ich definitiv mal in kleineren Happen probieren. 
Ist bei den (Weiß-) Fischen vielleicht auch stimmungsabhängig, ob und wenn ja welche Köder sie nehmen.


----------



## phirania (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Problem ist, angebraten schwimmts auf. Und läßt sich nicht mehr zu Anfutterbällchen matsche

Wird ja auch in Würfel geschnitten,als Grundköder verwendet und nicht als Anfutterbällchen....


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



phirania schrieb:


> Wird ja auch in Würfel geschnitten,als Grundköder verwendet und nicht als Anfutterbällchen....



tschuldige, hab mich unklar ausgedrückt. Selbstverständlich wird's gewürfelt, aber im unbelassenen Zustand kann man diese Würfel zu kleinen Bällchen zusammendrücken, punktgenau ausbringen, und im Wasser lösen sich die Würfel voneinander. Ich fische Frühstücksfleischwürfel sehr gerne an der treibenden Pose und füttere so an. Die Fischlis mögens sehr gern.

 Aber natürlich: Die leckeren Bratwürfel sind eine gute Möglichkeit das Fleisch zu pimpen. Überhauptl läßt sich damit viel anstellen, färben aromatisiern, teiggrundlage. Und durch die Konservenform ists immer verfügbar und lagerbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Spätzle hab ich zumindest immer im Haus ;-)))

Gibts irgendwo nen Überblick über die ganzen künstlichen Maden, Würmer etc und was kost sowas?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Andal schrieb:


> Brotflocke.



Der Toppköder schlecht hin und immer verfügbar.
Wenn die Semmel hart ist einfach Würfel rausschneiden und weiterverwenden.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Die  Dinger von Berkley sind naturgemäß teurer, sonst... puh, die halten bei mir Jahre. Artificial Baits googlen, common baits hatte da immer ne gute auswahl meine ich


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo nen Überblick über die ganzen künstlichen Maden, Würmer etc und was kost sowas?



Im Behr Katalog kannste mal schauen, da gibt es ab Seite 528 einen kleinen Überblick. Oder bei Berkley.


----------



## geomas (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Ich angele eigentlich ganz gerne mit künstlichem Mais, Gummimaden und so, aber ohne Anfüttern mit „echtem Stoff” ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Im Behr Katalog kannste mal schauen, da gibt es ab Seite 528 einen kleinen Überblick. Oder bei Berkley.


Danke - erster Anlaufpunkt bekommen.
Gibts da nur die 2 ???

Hat was als "Spinner":
Friedfischangeln mit Kunstköder ;-)

WENN das wirklich funzt!!


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Wie Kochtopf bereits schrieb, bei Common Baits kannste auch mal schauen. 
Wir hatten mal beim Barschangeln einen Test gemacht, Dropshot gemeinsam vom Boot aus, Kumpel mit Kunstwurm von Berkley und ich mit natürlichem Wurm. Der Sieg ging ganz klar an ihn.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Gab mal bei ProfiBlinker ne DVD - friedliche Räuber oder so wo mit minitwistern friedfischen nachgestellt wurde 
Common Baits hattest dubauf dem schirm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Ne hatte ich nicht mehr drauf mit Common Baits...
cool und danke für erneuten Hinweis, mal sammeln:



horst&monika schrieb:


> Im Behr Katalog kannste mal schauen, da gibt es ab Seite 528 einen kleinen Überblick. Oder bei Berkley.





horst&monika schrieb:


> Wie Kochtopf bereits schrieb, bei Common Baits



Das Zeug müsste man ja auch Fliegenrute angeln können, oder mit Sbiro?

äääch ne, wollte ja gemütlicher (mit Pose/Blei) und nicht mehr so viel spinnen....

Falls noch wer Links zu so künstlichem Zeug hat - immer her damit!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Gerlinger, askari... fast jeder führt sowas. Am besten finde ich btw kunstmaden, -caster, -mais von drennan


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Oder mit der Fliegenrute auf Friedfisch.


https://youtu.be/s-GsP-AMScs


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Das hab ich selber schon gemacht, - allerdings im Sommer..

Aber ich will ja grade vom Stress weg - mal schön sitzen mit Pose und so


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

brot hat man eigentlich immer im haus.
seit einiger zeit bin ich ein freund von diesen kauwürstchen für hunde. gibt´s im achterpack für knapp ´nen euro im discounter. halten ewig.
die stinken gut, sind recht weich, so daß man sie gut portionieren kann, aber dennoch auch zäh, damit sie auch recht lange am haken bleiben.
gerade in verbindung mit kunstmade eine option.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ich will ja grade vom Stress weg - mal schön sitzen mit Pose und so



Glaub mal nicht, dass es weniger stressig ist, wenn ein hungriger Schwarm am Platz ist :m schon mehr als einmal Petrus nen guten mann sein gelassen und die Rute draussen gelassen um mal nen schluck zu trinken oder Pipi zu machen, da der Köder schon beim absinken attackiert wurde


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Glaub mal nicht, dass es weniger stressig ist, wenn ein hungriger Schwarm am Platz ist :m


Weil ich ja am Thema dran bin eh - hab da einiges gefunden zum Speedfischen bei Wettbewerben - hardcore..

ne, da würd ich dann notfalls auch die Rute rauslassen und Päuschen machen


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NIE vorhersehbar, wann ich Zeit hab, KEIN Bock Futter anzurühren und mitzuschleppen für ne Stunde oder 2 (> wie spinnen, leichtestes Gepäck).
> 
> Also fallen auch Lebendköder aus - müsst ich vorher kauen oder auf Vorrat halten - fällt beides aus.



Es gibt z.b. von Balzer bereits fertiges (also nasses, angemachtes) Methodfeederfutter, das ewig haltbar is. wird wahrscheinlich zu 80% aus Konservierern bestehn, fängt aber trotzdem.
Sind kleine Eimer (glaub 1 oder 2 kg).
Eimer auf, Futter in Methodfeederkorb gestopft und los gehts.

Köder dann nach Wahl - Hartmais, Dosenmais, Miniboilies, PopUPs (Kleiner Tipp: 20er Murmeln kaufen und die in der Hälfte durchschneiden und dann die Hälften jeweils Vierteln. Bringt mehr Ausbeute für den Preis).


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Es gibt z.b. von Balzer bereits fertiges (also nasses, angemachtes) Methodfeederfutter, das ewig haltbar is. wird wahrscheinlich zu 80% aus Konservierern bestehn, fängt aber trotzdem.
> Sind kleine Eimer (glaub 1 oder 2 kg).
> Eimer auf, Futter in Methodfeederkorb gestopft und los gehts.
> 
> Köder dann nach Wahl - Hartmais, Dosenmais, Miniboilies, PopUPs (Kleiner Tipp: 20er Murmeln kaufen und die in der Hälfte durchschneiden und dann die Hälften jeweils Vierteln. Bringt mehr Ausbeute für den Preis).


Hat Kati doch mal nen Bericht zu geschrieben.
Find ich grad leider nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Köder dann nach Wahl - Hartmais, Dosenmais, Miniboilies, PopUPs (Kleiner Tipp: 20er Murmeln kaufen und die in der Hälfte durchschneiden und dann die Hälften jeweils Vierteln. Bringt mehr Ausbeute für den Preis).


Ziehen die PopUps nicht wie die Sau Wasser und poppen dann nicht mehr up binnen kürzester Zeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Trollwut schrieb:


> (Kleiner Tipp: 20er Murmeln kaufen und die in der Hälfte durchschneiden und dann die Hälften jeweils Vierteln. Bringt mehr Ausbeute für den Preis).


cool - schwäbische Wurzeln oder hat Studienort mal abgefärbt??


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hat Kati doch mal nen Bericht zu geschrieben.
> Find ich grad leider nicht.


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lzer-/zammataro-method-set-von-kati48268.html


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ziehen die PopUps nicht wie die Sau Wasser und poppen dann nicht mehr up binnen kürzester Zeit?



Kommt auf die Popups an. Die meisten sin mittlerweile ja zum Großteil irgendwelcher Schaumstoff (Beiß mal rein...), die schwimmen auch nach Jahren noch.

Mir hat mal jemand die geschenkt, weil er sie nicht brauchte:
https://akvasport.com/en/product/14256/starbaits-fluo-rich-strawberry-pop-up.html

Hab ich klein geschnibbelt, is quasi kein Fressbares Zeug drin. hab die seit über 3 Jahren in nem Dip liegen.
Dadurch, dass die relativ zäh sind fliegen die fast nicht vom Haar, lediglich bei extrem vielen Grundeln wird das Ding "kleingeschabt".
Ich hab noch rund 60% von der Dose und fisch häufig damit.
Der "Popupfetzen" wird einfach den ganzen Tag gefischt, nach dem Angeln vom Haar gezogen, wieder in den Dip geworfen und beim nächsten Angeln wieder drauf gefädelt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also fallen auch Lebendköder aus - müsst ich vorher kauen oder auf Vorrat halten - fällt beides aus.


also wenn du die immer vorher so richtig kauen und durchkauen musst, dann würde ich die auch nicht nehmen wollen ...  	|rolleyes #d

Aber alle die es bisher schon sagten - der Wurm ist für das unschlagbar und einfach ein Muss! #6


----------



## kati48268 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Eine künstliche Made ins Wasser hängen und ohne Anfüttern auf Bisse zu warten ist 
wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen; bescheuert.

Auch der Gulp-Wurm und die gefriergetrockneten Maden bringen ohne füttern nicht viel.
Brotflocke ist im Prinzip super, aber ohne Futter (wie gewünscht) immer noch besser als Enten- denn als Friedfischköder zu gebrauchen.

Ein Friedfischköder muss locken!
Über Geruch, Geschmack und auch optisch.
Umso mehr, wenn kein/kaum Futter verwendet wird.

Den beschriebenen Zweck erfüllt am Besten die Dose Mais. 
Ewig haltbar, problemlos immer dabei, ein Korn für gute Weissfische, mehrere für größere Kameraden, kaum eine Fischart, die man damit nicht fängt.
Rest der Dose ist als Lockfutter gleich doch dabei, schnell eingeworfen, bisserl zermatscht steigt die Lockwirkung erheblich, für weitere Würfe knetet man sie in Klumpen lehmige Erde ein.

Passend zum Thema, fällt mir aber ein Absatz aus einem alten Rüdiger Nehberg-Survival-Buch ein,
_"der letzte Köder bist du selbst"_.
Er beschreibt wie er mit einem eitrigen Pflaster einen Wels fängt, nennt aber auch die Möglichkeit, Blut oder einen kleinen Zeh zu opfern um noch irgendwas zum Fressen an den Haken zu kriegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



kati48268 schrieb:


> nennt aber auch die Möglichkeit einen kleinen Zeh zu opfern um noch irgendwas zum Fressen an den Haken zu kriegen...


jaaa, nee, is klar.
:g:g:g

Dann vorher wieder spinnen........
:m:m:m


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*



			
				Käthe schrieb:
			
		

> [zeh als Köder in Notsituationen]





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jaaa, nee, is klar.
> :g:g:g
> 
> Dann vorher wieder spinnen........
> :m:m:m


Ist eh kurzsichtig. Mit dem Zeh Maden züchten scheint mir deutlich effektiver zu sein :m


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Habe ich schon einmal beschrieben . 
 Mehl,Zucker, Anisaroma .
 Teig in einer geschlossenen Dose warm aufbewaren ,nach ein paar Tagen ist er sauer - Vorsicht beim öffnen ist im ersten 
 Moment u.U. etwas die Augen reizend .
 Zieht Plötzen an wie ein Magnet und sie entfernen sich auch nicht so schnell wenn man ab und zu noch ein paar Haferflocken einwirft .#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

geht das nur auf Plötzen?


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

sicher auch auf andere Friedfische ,habe es aber nur beim Plötzenangeln angewendet .|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Den musste dann aber doch nochmal andicken oder? Wenn ich Sauerteig m
mache zum Backen, wird der ja beim säuern "flüssiger"..


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2017)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

ja ist etwa so wie Mystic ,habe auch öfter noch einen normalen Teig dazu geknetet aber es geht auch so ,ist nur etwas lästig klebrig.


----------



## dieangeln (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche den besten Friedfischköder - Ohne anfüttern und haltbar*

Brotflocke/Kruste.


----------

